# BMC - BMC Teamelite 01 XT 2017 Modell - MTT



## Naturliebhaber (7. November 2017)

Hallo! 

Es gab bisher nur wenig über dieses Bike *BMC Teamelite 01 XT - 2017 *- mit der neuen MTT zu lesen an *Erfahrungswerten.*
Da ich mir ein Bike mit etwas mehr Komfort kaufen möchte, würde mich interessieren, WER hat schon so ein Bike und WIE fährt es sich wirklich in der Praxis. Uphillverhalten? Wiegetrittverhalten? 
Ähnliche Technik beim Trek Procaliber habe ich schon mehrere 100km gefahren. 

Bin um jede Erfahrung dankbar bzgl. Kaufeinscheidung!

*Spezifikationen:*



Rahmen: Teamelite 01 29 - Micro Travel Technology
Material: 01 Premium Carbon, Tuned Compliance Concept, DTi
Größen: XS / S / M / L / XL
*Gabel: Fox Float 32 SC*, Performance Elite, FIT4, Remote (100mm) 

Gänge: 2x11
Kurbel: Shimano XT, 36-26T
Kassette: Shimano XT, 11-40T
Kette: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT, Shadow Plus
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Shimano XT (160/160mm) **
Lenker: *BMC MFB 01 Carbon*, 720mm
Vorbau: BMC MSM 02
Sattelstütze:* MSP 01 Premium Carbon* Compliance Post, 3mm offset
Sattel: Fizik Tundra M7 Versus Mg
Naben: *DT Swiss XR 1501* Spline ONE, Centerlock
Felgen: DT Swiss XR 1501 Spline ONE *22,5*
Reifen: Continental: X-King (F) / RaceKing (R), Performance Silver, 2.2

Derzeit um 2600 Euro statt 4500 Euro zu bekommen. 

Danke!


----------



## Nehcuk (28. November 2017)

ich habs und ich liebe es.
ich will seit dem te01 kein normales ht mehr im gelände fahren - meine anderen ht's verkommen immer mehr zu straßenrädern. der komfort ist sehr deutlich spührbar und filtert quasi jeden kleinram raus - teilweise besser als mein fully.
ganz selten mal fühlt sich der hinterbau etwas matschig an - wie ein hr reifen mit zu wenig luftdruck. das nehme ich als nachteil aber gerne in kauf.
etwas blöde ist die führung vom hinterbau, ist sie doch recht wartungsintensiv. ich radel damit ca. 300-400Km/monat und die führungsstifte wollen 1x im monat gereinigt und gefettet werden. ersatzstifte brauchte ich an der stelle noch keinen, aber das ist wohl nur eine frage der zeit.
uphill, wiegetritt: ich merke keinen nachteil. auch beim sprinten geht das te01 sehr gut vorwärts. beim uphill erleichtert es einige passagen da es kleine wurzeln usw gut wegnimmt wo andere dann schon mit der gewichtsverteilung rumeiern und um traktion am hr kämpfen.
ich bekomme oft gesagt, dass es beeindruckend sei wie das elastomer da im hinterbau immer geknufft wird und wie der hinterbau "arbeitet".

so was ähnliches wie von trek gibt es ganz neu von silverback, das superspeed:

https://silverbacklab.com/product/frame-superspeed/?lang=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laneatheyp (20. Dezember 2017)

erleichtert es einige passagen da es kleine wurzeln usw gut wegnimmt wo andere dann schon mit der gewichtsverteilung rumeiern und um traktion am hr kämpfen.


----------



## juergritz (7. Februar 2018)

Fahre seit 3 J. Eine TE01 und bin sehr zufriefen. Komfortgewinn und Fahrverhalten sind sehr gut, ist jedoch in der täglichen Pflege viel einfacher als ein Fully. Fahre damit auch Alpenstrecken runter, aber viel einfacher rauf, als andere Biker.
Ehrlich: wieviele Biker fahren Fully, brauchen aus Einsatzgründen kaum mehr als ein gutes HT.


----------

